# Ornamental cherry?



## captainjosh (Feb 15, 2018)

My father has a bunch of ornamental cherry trees bordering his yard that my grandfather called flowering cherries.  The trees have died and need to be removed.  Does anyone know if this would make good wood for smoking.  I’ve never seen where they produce any fruit, just an ornamental I guess.


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 15, 2018)

Yep, smoke away.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/flowering-cherry-tree.78647/


----------



## captainjosh (Feb 15, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> Yep, smoke away.
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/flowering-cherry-tree.78647/


Thank you for sharing that!


----------



## motolife313 (Feb 17, 2018)

Try some and get back too us with the results. Are u using it in a stick burner? I got some last year about this time and just tossed it in the firewood pile and put the cherry that produced cherrys in the smoking pile


----------



## idahopz (Feb 17, 2018)

I'd definitely go for it. A friend had a cherry tree he cut down and gave me for fuel, and it worked marvelously in the pizza oven. I have an ornamental plum tree that needs pruning on occasion, and I always use the trimmings to fuel the oven with great success.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 17, 2018)

Lucky you CJ you will love the flavor.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 18, 2018)

CJ thanks for the like.

Warren


----------

